# Nags Head Golf



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm getting ready for the annual family vacation to the beach. This year, it's Nags Head, NC. I was hoping to get some recommendations for golf. My brother-in-law is a legit high-70's golfer, and I'm a bogey guy. I was hoping to find a course we could both enjoy.

Is there a course that is usually well-maintained, has fast greens, and will be challenging for my BIL? Alternatively, is there a course we should avoid?


----------

